# Compatible peacocks and haps for a 55 gallon



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

I am currently setting up a 55 gallon tank for my first stab at keeping cichlids. I'm shooting for an all male peacock tank with maybe a hap or two mixed in for some interest. I'm trying to get fish that won't be overly aggressive with each other and grow out no larger than about 5". From my research and suggestions from an online vendor who I may use for my stock, I've come up with the following:

Aulonocara rubescens (Ruby Red)
Aulonocara ethelwynnae 
Aulonocara baenschi (Benga)
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara - Flametail)
Aulonocara maulana (Bi-color 500)
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiwindi - Blue Neon)

and mixing in a Hap or 2 such as:

Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" (Itungi)
Lethrinops "Black fin"

Anyone have any experience with the fish above that they can share? Other suggestions?

Thanks for your help! :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would expect lethrinops to not color up. What about Placidochromis electra? Otopharynx lithobates Z-Rock?

I've had the red, the baenschi, the ngara and the chiwindi...I'd expect them to work. IDK about ethelwynnae or bi-color.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Good advice concerning the Lethrinops. The males show color in the presence of females; they do better in breeding groups. A single male will survive in an all male environment, but don't expect much as far as color as concerned.

The Bi-colored should do well. Skip the ethelwynnae, too timid.

One of the blue peacocks such as the masoni or koningsi would have a high probability of working in the tank.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you'll end up with one or two nicely coloured fish and a bunch of drab ones. You have peacocks of the same species in there and others that are quite similar so the dominant male will suppress the rest. You need to get a wider variety of species in there to get the effect that you are looking for not just Aulonacara. As for the lethrinops don't let the pictures on the Internet fool you, although they are very nice fish to keep they tend to be very silver most of the time.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Tramitochromis sp "intermedius", Lethrinops intermedius (will colour up, unlike the others), Smaller Placidorchromis species, Nyassachromis if you can find them,


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much! I will do my research on the species you suggest and see what I can find.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The intermedius is a GREAT looking fish. The red/orange fins to go with the green body looks amazing.

I would also recommend the Electra and Z-rock lithobates.


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you think it is possible to throw one or two less aggressive mbuna's into the mix? Like a Rusty or a Yellow Lab (Lion Cove I).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lab yes. I would not risk a rusty in a 55G but if you don't mind taking him out later, can't hurt.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Yellow labs can work. Rusties can be a hit or miss.


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks. I'm trying to think of a way to have a representation of the malawi fish to add more interest, especially with all of the warnings that having all male peacocks doesn't mean all will display good color. But I don't want to raise the aggression in the tank either.


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, after doing more research here's my idea for tank mates. I thought I might add in a more docile mbuna as well:





And probably a suitable catfish. What are your thoughts?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

That would probably work out quite well. You could also add a intermedius in as well. The green would look great with all the other colors.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

An issue may arise between the Blue Neon and Benga. The only way to know is to try out it.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

Definitely agree with razor, my intermedius is my favorite in my tank


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

peterock44 said:


> Definitely agree with razor, my intermedius is my favorite in my tank


Mine too. That emerald green shimmer to match those bright orange/yellow/red fins....stunning.


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you've sold me on the intermedius as well. Sounds like many agree that he will color up nicely in an all male tank. Maybe I'll swap him in for the benga since I have yellows and the ruby red looks so much like the benga, just a different color.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

denmck said:


> I think you've sold me on the intermedius as well. Sounds like many agree that he will color up nicely in an all male tank. Maybe I'll swap him in for the benga since I have yellows and the ruby red looks so much like the benga, just a different color.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


You will be glad you did. Make sure to order a male.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

That intermedius looks stunning  Hope mine ends up looking that good!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> That intermedius looks stunning  Hope mine ends up looking that good!


Actually that is just a pic off the cichlid profile page. Mine looks even better and most of the ones on google look even better as well. I love these fish. I will try to snap a pic of mine later.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> JAyliffe said:
> 
> 
> > That intermedius looks stunning  Hope mine ends up looking that good!
> ...


I have one stocked in my tank as well. He is only about 2.5 inches. I cant wait for him to mature, please when you can post the picture of yours. I would love to see him.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

my fiance is a camera wiz, i'll see if i can get her to snap a few pics of mine. he is absolutely stunning


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

peterock44 said:


> my fiance is a camera wiz, i'll see if i can get her to snap a few pics of mine. he is absolutely stunning


Look forward to that! I think this is one of the great things in this hobby, sharing vids and picture of fish and setups.


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

fishing12 said:


> peterock44 said:
> 
> 
> > my fiance is a camera wiz, i'll see if i can get her to snap a few pics of mine. he is absolutely stunning
> ...


I agree. It's nice to see what real people have and do with their tanks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Here he is...best I can do with my camera and as fast as he moves and constantly digs.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

thats my guy, really dig him


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What kind of camera do you use Pete? I wish I could get pics like that. Mine looks exactly like yours. Might have come from the same vendor.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

fiance set up the camera for me and i just sat there and took about 100 pics to get about 20 that turned out decent. i wish i could get pics as good as some i've seen on these forums. got him from lfd, along with all my other peacocks and haps

Camera: canon rebel T3i
shutter: 1/60
aperature: f/5.6
iso 1600

i just put up a new thread with some of my fish


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol I bet it was the same breeder you guys used! Wow to both of your fish they are real beauties and its got me very excited for the day that my guy gets that size. I think they would enhance any all male tank, thanks for posting them!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

peterock44 said:


> fiance set up the camera for me and i just sat there and took about 100 pics to get about 20 that turned out decent. i wish i could get pics as good as some i've seen on these forums. got him from lfd, along with all my other peacocks and haps
> 
> Camera: canon rebel T3i
> shutter: 1/60
> ...


Yeah...your camera has a better shutter speed. I am looking at getting a new DSLR camera but man they are expensive.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tell me about it! I bought a new ball python and a rack system and she got a expensive camera. Last year's tax return was good to us, not so much this year though...


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

Love the pictures of the intermedius and I'm definitely adding him to the list! In fact, I contacted one online vendor to see what was available and they currently have everything I want! The bad news is my tank is still cycling! It's been almost a month and my nitrites won't start converting. There are very little nitrates, just high nitrites. I think I may have overdosed on the ammonia a bit and got lot's of nice bacteria easily converting the ammonia, but the nitrite output was too high. Trying water changes to get it down.

For those talking photography, I also am an amateur photographer (my husband was a professional, now retired from that). I've been using a Canon Power Shot S5IS for some time now as I didn't want to deal with lens changes after years of hauling around film cameras with multiple lenses, filters, etc. I've been happy with the results for what I typically use my camera for but I'm always looking at what is new out there. I love "tools", LOL. Since I don't have any fish to shoot yet, here's a photo of one of my favorite fish from my old marine tank. Since this is my thread, I feel okay hi-jacking it for a minute.


----------

